# Suche Schaltplan für Relaiskarten



## Schöni (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo!!!!


Ich suche einen Schaltplan für eine Relaiskarte möglichst 8-Kanäle, für den Anschluss an die Com Schnittstelle.
Außerdem wären genauere Infos über diese Schnittstelle auch sehr wilkommen. Danke


----------



## trauntaler (14 Februar 2004)

http://www.realschule.bayern.de/leh...ekte/hardware/dokument/Computer_Interface.pdf

http://www.realschule.bayern.de/leh...te/hardware/dokument/Computer_Interface11.pdf

http://www.realschule.bayern.de/leh...projekte/hardware/dokument/Opitec_Bauplan.pdf

http://www.realschule.bayern.de/lehrerby/untmat/inf/ak-inf/projekte/hardware/dokument/

Sollte genügen!


MfG Stefan


----------

